# Kittens in need of home in New York



## kitcatsheart (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm Cat Ironicly enough 

I'm a wildlife rehabilitator who has been fostering and taking care of 4 Kittens and there beautiful mother. They are sweet as can be and have been very well socialized. Momma the mother cat doesn't get along very well with dogs but other than that she's such a sweet heart. Kittens and momma have been tested and found negative for heart worm parasites and feline leukemia and FIV. They are up to date on vacines and are very soon to be spayed and neutered. I'm looking to find deserving homes for these lovelies so that we can have more room to foster more. Pictures are coming soon and if anyone is intersted please let me know. 


About the kittens:

I have 3 Males and 1 Female. Adoption Fee is cost of the spay/neuter from a low cost clinic. they come with papers and 2 out of the 4 kittens have Hemingway toes. Please feel free to contact me with any questions  

and also feel free to check out my website www.pawsofloveonline.com


----------

